# Creosote or barn paint



## Joe Shmoe (20 Feb 2014)

Can someone give a quick breakdown on the difference between these products and which is best?

I'm referring to the Proper traditional creosote which is only available to the professional user (define professional trade user).

Does creosote give a Matt finish whereas barn paint is glossy? What is easier for long term upkeep and most effective?

Any advice before I use one over the other? I guess barn paint can always be applied over creosote, but not the other way around?


----------



## marcros (20 Feb 2014)

professional trade user- i think you may need a VAT number or an agricultural holding number, or some other form of proof that you are "trade". Depends on the store though- a business card will probably do in some places.


----------



## wizard (20 Feb 2014)

Creosote/coal tar creosote wood preservatives
Creosote and the Biocidal Products Directive

The use of creosote as a wood preservative has been reviewed under the Biocidal Products Directive and the following inclusion decision has been taken link to external website. From 01 May 2013 wood preservatives containing creosote will need to be authorised for use in the EU. In the meantime national legislation will continue to apply, and creosote wood preservative products will continue to need approval under the Control of Pesticides Regulations (COPR) before they can be advertised, sold, supplied, stored or used in the UK.

Under COPR creosote containing products are approved for use in the UK by professionals as part of their work.

There are restrictions on the use of creosote and creosote treated wood imposed under the REACH regulation EC No. 1907/2006. For more information see Annex XVII of the REACH Regulation link to external website.
Revocation of approvals for amateur creosote/coal tar creosote wood preservatives under the Control of Pesticides Regulations (COPR)

In 2003, action was taken to remove the approvals given under the Control of Pesticides Regulations 1986 (as amended) for the use of creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives by the general public. The Health and Safety Executive (HSE) acted on behalf of the former Department of Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform (BERR) (now Department for Innovation & Skills) to implement, in part, European Commission Directive 2001/90/EC.

In summary:

Since 30 April 2003 retailers can no longer sell creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives to the general public in Great Britain
Since 30 June 2003 general public can no longer use creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives in Great Britain

Approvals for professional and industrial creosote/coal tar creosote products were allowed to continue, subject to restrictions on the specification of the products and restrictions on where wood that has been treated with creosote/coal tar creosote could be used. The Department for Business, Innovation and Skills provided information on these restrictions link to external website These are now detailed on Annex XVII of the REACH Regulation link to external website.
http://www.hse.gov.uk/biocides/copr/creosote.htm


----------



## Joe Shmoe (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks, I was really asking about the application and appearance of the two, rather than the legalities. 

It appears the Regulations fail to define which regulator enforces the restrictions on DIY use. They were made under consumer protection law for which the enforcing authority is the County Trading Standard Officer....... So good luck with that lol.


----------



## wizard (20 Feb 2014)

Its not for DIY use, if you want to see what it looks like look at a telegraph pole. We used to use it on the farm, it stinks and burns your skin.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (20 Feb 2014)

I meant, good luck to the authorities trying to enforce its use when it's readily available, just in larger quantities.

Mmm, barn paint def looks better, but I'd imagine it would be quite time consuming painting it, when you can just slosh creosote on?


----------



## murdoch (20 Feb 2014)

We recently painted our feather edge board clad workshop. We did a test in creosote and it is very thin and when dry went an ugly patchy dark brown. It smelt really toxic and the smell remained for weeks! 

We used a Matt black blue house barn paint from barnpaints.co.uk and it was excellent. 1 coat gave a really good Matt black finish which looked really pukka. It drys fast and doesn't smell. We were going to use bedec but it's really expensive and I thought the blue house brand looked just as good. 

Hope this helps, can't recommend barn paint enough. Stay away from creosote unless you want an ugly brown which smells for weeks!


----------



## The Bear (20 Feb 2014)

My sheds and workshop are painted in Bedec black barn paint. Its water based so none of the toxicity problems and easy to clean up. I's say its more a soft sheen than gloss and even that sheen weathers down over time. 

What you actually painting/treating?

Mark


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Feb 2014)

Barn paint isn't glossy - we painted a barn last year with the red iron oxide colour and it's a nice matt finish - our barn paint wasn't water based, though and needed white spirit to clean the brushes but it worked well over corrugated iron (roof & walls) and wood (doors), was easy and fast to apply and dried reasonably fast. Definitely looks and smells better than creosote would!


----------



## Joe Shmoe (21 Feb 2014)

Used creosote in the end. Looks good and didn't smell any worse than the substitutes you get. 25l for £30.


----------



## wizard (21 Feb 2014)

Where did you get it from


----------

